# Convertir en masse .Avi



## Skillz (6 Août 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,


Voila je voudrais convertir plusieurs saison d'une série qui est en .avi en Format Ipad.


Je voudrais pouvoir mettre en chaine pour que toute la nuit il convertie. 



Merci d'avance.


----------



## salamander (6 Août 2010)

Avec handbrake, c'est possible, il suffit de choisir les fichiers, et de les ajouter à la liste d'attente.


----------



## Skillz (6 Août 2010)

Il faut les ajouter un par un ?


----------



## salamander (6 Août 2010)

Oui, c'est d'ailleurs un peu galère que l'on ne puisse pas les ajouter en les faisant glisser vers la liste, mais bon, une fois que c'est fait, ça roule impec.


----------



## Skillz (8 Août 2010)

J'avoue c'est un peu la galere avec le nombre d'episode que j'ai a rattrapé en deplacement ie vais me faire plaisir un par un


----------



## salamander (9 Août 2010)

Alors, je viens de tester cinexplayer, gratuit, je viens de me mater quelques films, et je dois dire que c'est le meilleur compromis à mon avis pour le moment, vidéo très fluide,réactivité excellente, aucun ralentissement et impact sur la batterie correct. 
J'étais resté plutôt déçu des expériences yxplayer et oplayer, tous deux pas assez fluide comparé à une vidéo convertie et lue dans le lecteur natif.


----------



## arbaot (9 Août 2010)

Air video server fait ça aussi 
mais il faut tout lancer de l'Ipad (3 touché par élément)
pas de réglage individuel pour chaque élément


----------

